# What would you reccomend for a beginner?



## jmdobal

for a beginner,what would be a good guitar to start with?


----------



## Mr. Terrible

Yamaha.
Their instruments are a good compromise between cost quality and playability.
If you tell us what style (nylon or steel, flamenco or classical/ folk fingerpicking strumming etc) we could narrow this down a bit.


----------



## josephshaw

Anything really cheap - look for used. You should spend as little as possible because only two things will really happen - either you'll give up and it will end up unused anyway, or you'll keep playing, in which case before you'll know it you'll want a guitar with better sound as you appreciate it more and it will need to be replaced anyway.


----------

